# Sunday Hunting in Virginia



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Subject: Senate Bill 850 - Freedom to hunt on Sundays 
Date: Jan. 28, 2011 

On Monday, January 31, 2011, the Agriculture, Conservation and Natural Resources Committee of the Virginia State Senate will consider Senate Bill 850, which seeks to allow hunters in Virginia the freedom to hunt on Sundays. 

In Virginia, as well as in the 10 other states that restrict or prohibit Sunday hunting, all other sporting activities, like golfing, fishing, skiing and so on, are allowed. The isolation of hunting seems unreasonable. 

As you probably know, hunting and associated industries are the largest financial supporters of wildlife conservation throughout the United States, contributing billions of dollars to habitat conservation and wildlife management. We all have a vested interest in preserving our country's outdoor heritage. 

If you're interested in increasing hunting opportunities in Virginia and across the country, we encourage you to weigh in by contacting the appropriate committee members in the Virginia Senate ahead of Monday's hearing. Their names and numbers are listed below. 


Virginia State Senate ? Agriculture, Conservation and Natural Resources Committee 
Chair: Patricia Ticer - (804) 698-7530 

Senators: 
Mary Margaret Whipple - (804) 698-7531 
Emmett Hanger - (804) 698-7524 
John Watkins - (804) 698-7510 
WM. Roscoe Reynolds - (804) 698-7520 
Phillip Puckett - (804) 698-7538 
Frank Ruff - (804) 698-7515 
Harry Blevins - (804) 698-7514 
Mark Obenshain - (804) 698-7526 
Ryan McDougle - (804) 698-7504 
Donald McEachin - (804) 698-7509 
Chap Petersen - (804) 698-7534 
Ralph Northam - (804) 698-7506 
Richard Stuart - (804) 698-7528 
David Marsden - (804) 698-7537 

Please join Cabela's as well as Virginia Governor Bob McDonnell, the National Rifle Association, Pheasants Forever, the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, the National Shooting Sports Foundation, the Mule Deer Foundation and Safari Club International in supporting this initiative.


----------



## citation (Dec 8, 2010)

This will be cool because when the house and the senate bills switch i will get to see how the house votes on this one because i am a page for the house. But that will be in a week or two. I hope it gets passed.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep it's a good thing. We just went to Sunday hunting for bow hunting here.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Thats one thing that I never quite understood.... States wanting to keep deer numbers in check but not allowing hunters to access them on sundays. Most hunters have to work during the week and can only get out on Saturday, so the woods are packed with people.
When I lived in NY we could hunt on sundays... but were very limited on permits ... 1 with bow, 1 with firearm,1 with muzzleloader... then had to apply for doe permits and that would change from year to year. some years it was required for 2 or more people on 1 permit !!!

When I moved here to Maryland I was amazed at the number of allowed deer on each license but couldnt hunt on Sunday... Slowly they are allowing sunday hunting but on private land only. I do not have access to private land but fortunately there is alot of state land on the Eastern Shore so there are plenty of places to get away from the crowds.

Sorry for the rant !!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Killed in commitee*

Only 2 votes for. That's the results you get with a bunch of bible thumpers. Fraid their plate will be light on Sunday.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Only 2 votes for. That's the results you get with a bunch of bible thumpers. Fraid their plate will be light on Sunday.


I guess it is a good thing I would have ended up with a divorce.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for contacting me to share your support for SB850, Sunday Hunting. I voted in opposition to the measure after hearing all the debate, reading through the vast number of emails on the issue and speaking to the many individuals who visited the office to express their views. I was approached by many residents of the 14th district while attending events and meetings in Chesapeake and Virginia Beach who shared their concerns about the bill. I also took into consideration the information presented to the committee by State Agencies and lobbyists representing interested parties. 



There are many reasons why I voted in opposition to the bill. I heard testimony from Kirby Burch, citizen lobbyist for the Hunting Dog Alliance, a group of close to 90,000 thousand Virginia hunters who oppose the legislation. The Hunting Dog Alliance is partly comprised of approximately 800 Hunt clubs boasting of 40,000 members. The members consist of some of the largest timber holders in Virginia. In addition, I heard from Farmers, bikers, hikers, families who enjoy using the wooded areas (or their own property) on Sundays, and sportsmen who presented compelling arguments in opposition.



I regret that we do not agree on this issue. I appreciate your input and I try my best to vote in a manner that serves the best interests of my district. In each vote, someone is disappointed, angry or unhappy. All I can do is my best and hope that I have met my serious obligation to my constituents.



Sincerely,



Harry B. Blevins


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

wdbrand said:


> Only 2 votes for. That's the results you get with a bunch of bible thumpers. Fraid their plate will be light on Sunday.


Seriously! How, how can they justify that?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> Only 2 votes for. That's the results you get with a bunch of bible thumpers. Fraid their plate will be light on Sunday.


I resent that remark! Bible thumpers! Plates being empty! For your information people who give, give from the heart and NOTHING will stop them. Even Sunday hunting. As most peolpe know I am an avid hunter and a Born Again To The Bone Christian. I'll vote for Sunday hunting given the chance just so people who work all week can spen 2 days in the deer woods, although I wont be one of them....until...maybe... after church. OUCH did I Just say That!? But TRUTH IS TRUTH. I probably wouldn't go every Sunday but once in a while.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I wonder if anyone even considered proposing "alternate Sundays" instead of an all or none scenario. the season is long enough that it would make for the best of both worlds and satisfying all parties instead of just 1


----------

